# Variably Spaced Finger Joint Jig



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*ShopNotes Vol. 21 #124 … July/August 2012 Page 16*

*A very intriguing Jig…
*
I have been studying it now & then… It's looking better & better as I read about it.

Has anyone here built it? If so, what do you think? Like it?

It looks real simple to make…

Who ever heard of Simple to Make Variably Spaced Finger / Box Joints?

Just curious… Thought I'd ask…

Thank you.


----------



## harry1 (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't see the point Joe.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

I built one a year ago, works great. I used the Shopnotes plan and the kit, didn't take long to make. A little learning curve but once you work with it it's a snap.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Joe, I did not see a photo to comment. Is there one with your forum?............Jim


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Jim, I didn't post a picture of it… It's on the cover of the latest issue July/August Vol.21 #124 ShopNotes.

Harry, the point is: There is a nice article on making said jig… Has anyone made it? Do they like it? etc. etc.

ClayandNancy: Are you sure you made the latest one… on the cover of the current issue? *Looks NEW to me.*.. have never seen anything like it before.


----------



## AlanBienlein (Jan 29, 2011)

Do you mean something like this? I made these on my horizontal slot mortiser I just finished making.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Get a I-Box…...


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I guess not very many take ShopNotes…

... guess I'll have to take picture of the Cover… & post it… LOL


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

To me it's a solution looking for a problem. If you want to make variable spaced box joints for decorative purposes (or out of boredom) that's great but it defeats the point of box joints. It's like making a decorative rabbet joint.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*"If you want to make variable spaced box joints for decorative purposes"*

Yes, that is the only reason I would do it… A different twist to an Old one…


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

"If you want to make variable spaced box joints for decorative purposes (or out of boredom) that's great but it defeats the point of box joints. It's like making a decorative rabbet joint."

I think they look real nice…better looking and more decorative than standard box joints….what next? Variable spaced dovetail joints? I have an Akeda dovetail jig that can make variable spaced box joints as well as variable dovetail joints. I believe there are several options to achieve your desired results.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Greg, for the price of the jig, they SHOULD be able to make Variable Spaced any kind of joint it makes! LOL

This one, in ShopNotes, looks super simple / cheap to make… LOL


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

You don't have to vary the size of the fingers within the same box joint, either. The "variable spacing" means you can make the fingers any width you like, and just save them for another project. I liked the jig myself, but there's a minimum width of finger due to the hardware, so you'd have to come up with something else for a small box.


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

I cut my box joints on my PC 4212 Dovetail Jig. Works out great, I might make a box joint jig for my TS.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Joe, I too was intrigued with the Shop Notes presentation. That's not the first time that idea was published, but I can't remember where else I saw it. 
The main limitation I saw was that it does not do 1/4" box joints because there is not a bit made to work like the article shows. Most of my small boxes use 1/4", so I've been wondering how to do that with a jig like this. 
I've also been working on a giant version, say 36" wide to cut box joints in some new tool boxes I'm about to make to replace the "test" boxes I did 25 years ago. I've concluded that if you are creative with the keys, you can do just about any type of joint that can be cut with a router. One of my pet peeves in box joint construction is the creep that invariably happens with multiple cuts using a single keyed spacer. This jig eliminates that creep making joint pairs that fit every time. Sizes bigger than 1/4" are very doable as long as you can get a top bearing for the bits that match the bit size. I'm imagining that you could even do angled joints, like for a hexagon if you get creative in ways not shown in the article. Lots of potential here.
Dan


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah, one could use a 1/4" strt bit with a 5/8 guide bushing to get wide spaced cuts…

or

One could use 3/8" strips instead of the 5/8" strips & use a 1/4" pattern bit to get 3/8" box joints…
or a 1/4" srte bit and a 3/8" guide bushing… if they make them… (would have to check).

Don't they make 1/4" pattern bits? ... they might be hard to do…


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Joe, if you study this jig carefully, you will soon notice that bushings with smaller bits won't work on the back side to make the mating cut. Indeed, having just done some math, the fingers or keys of the jig would have to be so skinny they would be worthless even on the front side. 
A pattern bit is the only arrangement useable on this jig. I searched diligently for a 1/4" pattern bit, but I couldn't find any with bearings. You could rub the shank of the bit, but your keys would have a very short life.
Dan


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Dan Krager, Yes, after more thought, thanks to your comment, I can see how the guides would not work.
... I figured that a 1/4" bit with a bearing, would have to have very small small bearings and would probably would NOT be very strong making it impossible…

If they made a 3/8" bit with a bearing, that would be about it… maybe the 1/2" bit is the minimum! Don't know…

Interesting…


----------

